# Anal - yea or nay?



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

SuperfineConcubine said:


> *nonononononononono
> *


+1

10 char


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

i like the idea of it, and it's just a fact if you put something in their it'll feel good(unless it's too big or no lube). i would be quite willing to be on the giving or recieving end of it!


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

I appreciate it if you enter from the front door. Thanks.


----------



## ItsEvan (Aug 4, 2011)

I figured that this was somewhat relevant.






*edit* So that's where the taboo factor comes from...


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Such boring poll results..:dry:


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I enjoy anal a lot -- it's very intense and filling, highly pleasurable and the orgasms are completely out of this world.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Eh, never tried, doesn't sound fun.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I kind of think the idea of having sex that way is gross. I'd be willing to try other positions, but not that one.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Valdyr said:


> I enjoy both giving and receiving, which I have done with guys (I'm a bisexual biological male). I've never done anal with a girl (I am with a girl right now). However, I don't care enough about it to ask. If she wants to, I'd be happy to oblige, but I'm perfectly happy without it.
> 
> And yes, for those receiving, use lots of lube. Also, stretch yourself with your fingers occasionally to "keep in shape," and perhaps do Kegel exercises to learn to better control the muscles in that region of your body, so you can better relax.


Any experience with prostate vibrators?


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

My girl would have to want it, I wouldn't "press" it on her at all. So it would have to be her desire, maybe it would feel good, I've read on how to do it properly so it doesn't hurt just in case. Again, not my choice and I would not want to receive it via strap-on or anything else.


----------



## thetourist (Mar 29, 2010)

Nooo thanks. My vagina is selfish and wants all the penis for itself.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

thetourist said:


> Nooo thanks. My vagina is selfish and wants all the penis for itself.


Hrmmm, a I like the idea of a jealous vagina, probably gets jealous of men's underwear too. Think about it, that underwear gets attention from the penis all day.


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

Nah, not really. Sometimes I can be about certain details, but most of the time I'm pretty laid-back and open to possibilities. My P-ness doesn't like J-anal.


----------



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

*Ey!*



thetourist said:


> Nooo thanks. My vagina is selfish and wants all the penis for itself.


*That is such a win-lose mentality!*
:tongue:


----------



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

I haven't done it so many times. But everytime has been awesome. Except one. No details.

*It's a great feeling though, truly amazing* :laughing:


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Nope. Not for me.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I am kinda baffled by the amount of no responses. Ass play in general is a pretty awesome thing, for both men and women. But I suppose there are people who are like "eww that's where I poop from!!!" which still doesn't seem like a good enough reason to ignore a part of the body packed with nerve endings that can result in a seriously pleasurable experience for both genders. *shrugs*


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Eerie said:


> I am kinda baffled by the amount of no responses. Ass play in general is a pretty awesome thing, for both men and women. But I suppose there are people who are like "eww that's where I poop from!!!" which still doesn't seem like a good enough reason to ignore a part of the body packed with nerve endings that can result in a seriously pleasurable experience for both genders. *shrugs*


awesome for you. . .

but not for every one.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Eerie said:


> I am kinda baffled by the amount of no responses. Ass play in general is a pretty awesome thing, for both men and women. But I suppose there are people who are like "eww that's where I poop from!!!" which still doesn't seem like a good enough reason to ignore a part of the body packed with nerve endings that can result in a seriously pleasurable experience for both genders. *shrugs*


Well and I know cleaning is involved, however it is a location that does hold a lot of bacteria (no matter how much you wash), also some women/men may have gone through bad experiences (men who didn't care to do it properly and hurt the woman, so negative experience that wasn't pleasurable to them). So cleanliness is one of the main reasons I would worry. Idk maybe if a woman knew how to "please" me that way I may be open to it, I'm hard to please sometimes though when it's outside of my natural realm of ideas.....if that makes sense.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> Well and I know cleaning is involved, however it is a location that does hold a lot of bacteria (no matter how much you wash), also some women/men may have gone through bad experiences (men who didn't care to do it properly and hurt the woman, so negative experience that wasn't pleasurable to them). So cleanliness is one of the main reasons I would worry. Idk maybe if a woman knew how to "please" me that way I may be open to it, I'm hard to please sometimes though when it's outside of my natural realm of ideas.....if that makes sense.


Cleanliness? One word - condoms. I think that even in committed monogamous relationships condoms should always be used during anal sex. That being said, if you wash yourself well, there's nothing wrong w/a little fingering, rimming..what have you. I understand that perhaps people have had bad experiences (myself included) but at the same time, losing my virginity hurt badly and that didn't dissuade me from having vaginal sex again in the future.  I'm just saying, most people could benefit from being more sexually open minded.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Eerie said:


> Cleanliness? One word - condoms. I think that even in committed monogamous relationships condoms should always be used during anal sex. That being said, if you wash yourself well, there's nothing wrong w/a little fingering, rimming..what have you. I understand that perhaps people have had bad experiences (myself included) but at the same time, losing my virginity hurt badly and that didn't dissuade me from having vaginal sex again in the future.  I'm just saying, most people could benefit from being more sexually open minded.


Why use condoms in a committed long term relationship? That's like having splenda your whole life, when there's a whole world of brown sugar out there.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> Why use condoms in a committed long term relationship? That's like having splenda your whole life, when there's a whole world of brown sugar out there.


Like @Hokahey said, bacteria. You could risk getting an infection of some sort. There's stuff in the butt that you don't want going up your urethra ;P


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Eerie said:


> Cleanliness? One word - condoms. I think that even in committed monogamous relationships condoms should always be used during anal sex. That being said, if you wash yourself well, there's nothing wrong w/a little fingering, rimming..what have you. I understand that perhaps people have had bad experiences (myself included) but at the same time, losing my virginity hurt badly and that didn't dissuade me from having vaginal sex again in the future.  I'm just saying, most people could benefit from being more sexually open minded.


I'm as open-minded as it gets. Anal sex is about a whole lot more than an open mind.
It's wrong to assume that people are against anal sex because they're not open-minded.

People get off on all kinds of different things. But as an individual, you just need to know what works and what doesn't for *you*.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> I'm as open-minded as it gets. Anal sex is about a whole lot more than an open mind.
> It's wrong to assume that people are against anal sex because they're not open-minded.
> 
> People get off on all kinds of different things. But as an individual, you just need to know what works and what doesn't for *you*.


I do think that anal is something to be open minded about, that aside there is no reason to take what I said personally, I really don't care if someone does or doesn't. I'm just saying that people who think they wouldn't enjoy it very well could end up enjoying it, and they wouldn't know until they tried.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Obsidean said:


> So... you like it?


I had a partner who requested it and I obliged. It was OK, I can't imagine myself asking for it, but if someone wanted it I'd try it again.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

I've only ever tried it once but it was the most unnatural thing I have ever felt. So, NAY.


----------



## ItsEvan (Aug 4, 2011)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> That's like having splenda your whole life, when there's a whole world of *brown* *sugar *out there.


........Ha.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Apparently there are a lot more infectious diseases associated with anal sex like HPV. I also agree with the idea that the anus is made for stuff coming out, not going in. Watching people have anal sex, like on a porn site-that's fun, and at a safe enough distance that you don't get infected. Actually doing it, I'd stick to the old fashioned way. But if I were in a committed long term relationship, and my partner wanted to do it,hey you only live once, and one time is not going to kill you, especially when outside risks are low.


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

ItsEvan said:


> Mr.Xl Vii said:
> 
> 
> > Why use condoms in a committed long term relationship? That's like having splenda your whole life, when there's a whole world of *brown sugar* out there.
> ...


:laughing:

But dude, you missed this one:



twoofthree said:


> I'm as open-minded as it gets. *Anal sex is about a whole lot more than an open mind.*
> It's wrong to assume that people are against anal sex because they're not open-minded.
> 
> People get off on all kinds of different things. But as an individual, you just need to know what works and what doesn't for *you*.


Correct. Other things are open as well.

As far as me, touching is great, but I've got an issue where my foreskin doesn't retract all the way and eventually I'm going to get it taken care of when I have the money. It makes something like anal painful, but also ensures I can never rape anyone. (like I ever would)


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Elaminopy said:


> As far as me, touching is great, but I've got an issue where my foreskin doesn't retract all the way and eventually I'm going to get it taken care of when I have the money. It makes something like anal painful, but also ensures I can never rape anyone. (like I ever would)


Not trying to be nosy or anything, but would it hurt even w/a condom?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, yes yes!!! Anal is awesome!


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Eerie said:


> Like @Hokahey said, bacteria. You could risk getting an infection of some sort. There's stuff in the butt that you don't want going up your urethra ;P


just pee before and after, you'll be fine lol


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

Eerie said:


> Not trying to be nosy or anything, but would it hurt even w/a condom?


Doesn't matter. Even if she's not wet enough it would. But that means there's never a lack of foreplay, which is good.


----------



## Abyss Soul (Jul 11, 2010)

snail said:


> Yes, yes yes!!! Anal is awesome!


From your experience, how does anal sex compare with vaginal sex in terms of pleasure? Was the pain that is often associated with anal sex (even with a condom) something that you got use to the more you did it? If you want to get detailed or anal with your response, I'd appreciate that.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

CassiusClay314 said:


> From your experience, how does anal sex compare with vaginal sex in terms of pleasure? *Was the pain that is often associated with anal sex* (even with a condom) something that you got use to the more you did it? If you want to get detailed or anal with your response, I'd appreciate that.


If anal really hurts, it's not being done correctly.


----------



## Abyss Soul (Jul 11, 2010)

Eerie said:


> If anal really hurts, it's not being done correctly.


But even if done correctly, will the receiver not experience some pain that may turn them off? I suppose that the previous sentence is a subjective issue, as the amount of pain the receiver experiences depends on the size of his/her ass, the size of the giver's penis, and, as you said, whether or not they are doing it correctly. Do you agree?


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

CassiusClay314 said:


> But even if done correctly, will the receiver not experience some pain that may turn them off? I suppose that the previous sentence is a subjective issue, as the amount of pain the receiver experiences depends on the size of his/her ass, the size of the giver's penis, and, as you said, whether or not they are doing it correctly. Do you agree?


Pain when it comes to anal sex depends on these factors to me

1) Not enough lube
2) Not an preparation (fingering and such)
3) Recipient not being relaxed/recipient being anxious/scared
4) Giver is too aggressive, and not patient enough


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

CassiusClay314 said:


> But even if done correctly, will the receiver not experience some pain that may turn them off? I suppose that the previous sentence is a subjective issue, as the amount of pain the receiver experiences depends on the size of his/her ass, the size of the giver's penis, and, as you said, whether or not they are doing it correctly. Do you agree?


In my experience, even if there's no pain, it can be very uncomfortable. . .


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

*Eerie*



> I am kinda baffled by the amount of no responses.


Me too, I actually had contemplated starting an anal thread earlier.



> Ass play in general is a pretty awesome thing, for both men and women


Hell yeah, you'd be amazed at how many straight guys (who would probably never admit this publicly) enjoy having a finger or two up their ass.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah, the one time I tried it, there was definitely no pain involved... however, as I mentioned, it felt like pooping and pooping does not turn me on.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

RobynC said:


> *Eerie*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are seriously on the same page, haha!


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Having a prostate helps.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

CassiusClay314 said:


> From your experience, how does anal sex compare with vaginal sex in terms of pleasure? Was the pain that is often associated with anal sex (even with a condom) something that you got use to the more you did it? If you want to get detailed or anal with your response, I'd appreciate that.


There's not supposed to be pain. If there is, it means I'm not relaxing enough or using enough lube. I find it more pleasurable than vaginal sex, because there is a certain place between the two holes that is better stimulated from that side, which causes very intense orgasms.

I like everything about the sensation of it, especially if the partner is being slow and sensual, and if there is a lot of skin contact between his front and my back. My back is far more sexually sensitive than anywhere else on my body except for my clit (which is too sensitive to touch directly). 

I just feel more comfortable with anal sex than with vaginal sex. That might be partly psychological, because I am not all that comfortable having a vagina, but it might just be because it is naturally superior, because of how my nerves respond to it. 

I had anal sex before I ever tried vaginal sex, and also used toys on my first partner to allow him to enjoy the same sensations. We also tried some oral-anal experimentation, and I enjoyed that as well, from both the giving and receiving end. I'm not really sure what else to say about it. It makes me feel good.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Eerie said:


> Cleanliness? One word - condoms. I think that even in committed monogamous relationships condoms should always be used during anal sex. That being said, if you wash yourself well, there's nothing wrong w/a little fingering, rimming..what have you. I understand that perhaps people have had bad experiences (myself included) but at the same time, losing my virginity hurt badly and that didn't dissuade me from having vaginal sex again in the future.  I'm just saying, most people could benefit from being more sexually open minded.


yeah, true...just saying possible reasons


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Eerie said:


> Cleanliness? One word - condoms. I think that even in committed monogamous relationships condoms should always be used during anal sex. That being said, if you wash yourself well, there's nothing wrong w/a little fingering, rimming..what have you. I understand that perhaps people have had bad experiences (myself included) but at the same time, losing my virginity hurt badly and that didn't dissuade me from having vaginal sex again in the future.  I'm just saying, most people could benefit from being more sexually open minded.


Oh yeah I wouldn't do anal without a condom....but you know, before hand I would want to lick it and such, just slightly worried about bacteria then. Yeah I'm "open" to the idea just to see what's it's like but again it would depend on the female, if she's uncomfortable well then....no go. haha..


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

RobynC said:


> *Eerie*
> 
> Hell yeah, you'd be amazed at how many straight guys (who would probably never admit this publicly) enjoy having a finger or two up their ass.


But there's a big gap between a finger and full anal sex. 
I like a finger, and being rimmed. They're nice. They stimulate those nerves in the sphincter. But beyond that the discomfort overwhelms the pleasure.



vivacissimamente said:


> Yeah, the one time I tried it, there was definitely no pain involved... however, as I mentioned, it felt like pooping and pooping does not turn me on.


I agree. . . a really long poop. . .

So like I said. Some people dig it; some don't. Either way is fine.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> Yeah, the one time I tried it, there was definitely no pain involved... however, as I mentioned, it felt like pooping and *pooping does not turn me on.*


This is why it wouldn't work between us, Viva....

:frustrating:


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

I already have a hole for the purpose of having a penis frolic through..


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

nottie said:


> I already have a hole for the purpose of having a penis frolic through..


The visual imagery of this is just... _so awesome._

I thoroughly recommend everyone imagine a penis, joyously frolicking through a field.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

RobynC said:


> Hell yeah, you'd be amazed at how many straight guys (who would probably never admit this publicly) enjoy having a finger or two up their ass.


Has anyone seen Friends With Benefits? It's in theatres right now... anyway, this reminded me of the opening breakup scene. Hilarious.

*Dylan: *I was tied up at work. I'm sorry.
*Kayla:* Maybe you should care a little bit less about work and a little more about the girl you're dating? Because last time I checked, work doesn't reassure you that_ liking a finger up your ass doesn't make you gay._
*Dylan: *I never said, _go up!_ Okay? I just said, lightly around. It's like a...like a little button...


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

*Eerie*



> We are seriously on the same page, haha!


Yep!


*WamphyriThrall*



> Having a prostate helps.


That's what makes anal penetration highly pleasurable for men; for women however, there's the recto-uterine pouch, the crus of clitorus, and if the man happens to be large enough, even the G-spot can be indirectly stimulated.


*Hokahey*



> Oh yeah I wouldn't do anal without a condom....


Understandable, but so long as your partner douches before anal (generally you keep doing it until just water comes out, then use some baby wipes and you're set to go).


*twoofthree*



> But there's a big gap between a finger and full anal sex.


True enough



> I like a finger, and being rimmed. They're nice. They stimulate those nerves in the sphincter.


Being rimmed is one of the best feelings in the world, there are some things that lips and a tongue can do that a finger just can't.



> But beyond that the discomfort overwhelms the pleasure.


Not for me!


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## MistahCity (Aug 14, 2011)

I tried doing anal with a girl once and I lubed her up and everything but when I tried sticking it in her it still wasnt fitting so I put more lube and tried again then I figured that I wasnt pushing hard enuf and then she started screaming and so stoped tryin anal idk what I was doing wrong


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

MistahCity said:


> I tried doing anal with a girl once and I lubed her up and everything but when I tried sticking it in her it still wasnt fitting so I put more lube and tried again then I figured that I wasnt pushing hard enuf and then she started screaming and so stoped tryin anal idk what I was doing wrong


Anal is all about relaxing the anus muscles.... you can't just put lube and go (generally), you have to get the muscles stretched and prepared...usually starting with fingers adding more and more for further opening of the anus and letting the muscles relax each time you spread more...


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Toss my salad any day, but anal penetration with anything longer than 3 inches is not for me. I do love to watch anal sex in porn though (specifically male/male), it just doesn't appeal to my personal desires.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

*KINGoftheAMAZONS*



> Toss my salad any day


With jelly or syrup? Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

RobynC said:


> *KINGoftheAMAZONS*
> 
> 
> 
> With jelly or syrup? Sorry, I couldn't resist.


I detest jelly! And diabetes runs in my family, so I try to stay away from the sugary stuff. I'd prefer that you toss my salad with strips of skinless chicken breast. *flips through social calender* Umm let's see... I'm free next saturday at 2pm. Does that time work for you? Lol.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

*KINGoftheAMAZONS*



> I detest jelly!


I'm personally more a fan of syrup or honey...



> I'd prefer that you toss my salad with strips of skinless chicken breast.


Hahahahahaha! :crazy:


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

When was the first time everybody here partook in anal? It doesn't matter if it was masturbation, fingering, rimming, or full penetration.


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

Nay. But then, I have a mild scatological phobia, so the whole idea is just beyond repulsive to me.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

RobynC said:


> When was the first time everybody here partook in anal? It doesn't matter if it was masturbation, fingering, rimming, or full penetration.


I wasn't in my double digits yet. I guess in a sense I may have lost my virginity then, though it wasn't really a concept for me. I do have a fixation on that part of the body, now, though. If I see a picture of a pretty girl bent over, with her pussy and ass in full view, my eyes will always first go to, and linger, at the ass


----------



## dusttrust (Mar 4, 2011)

I am, a very curious man


----------



## Bellsouth (Aug 4, 2011)

RobynC said:


> When was the first time everybody here partook in anal? It doesn't matter if it was masturbation, fingering, rimming, or full penetration.



About a year ago when a girl surprised me with going chow chow on my ass... but I am wondering when you are getting to visual aid?


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I was 13 when I first had anal sex


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

^ wow.

I was ...hmm. 23.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

43% have said yes one way or another. Interesting.

I guess there is some slight curiosity to me, how it would "feel" (I imagine very tight), my concerns mostly with the partner though. But I guess like "anything" (do it properly and she will love you forever?) lol....well "she" in my particular situation.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Maybe, but it would take a while to convince me, perhaps after normal sex gets a bit boring.

Btw I don't understand the obsession with anal sex in western porn. It's as if the porn-watching western society is stuck on anal fixation. Freud please help us.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

ficsci said:


> Maybe, but it would take a while to convince me, perhaps after normal sex gets a bit boring.
> 
> Btw I don't understand the obsession with anal sex in western porn. It's as if the porn-watching western society is stuck on anal fixation. Freud please help us.


I've heard that it gained popularity in countries like Brazil to prevent unwanted pregnancies, which seems to be a problem area in Latin America (lack of education + poverty + more open to sexuality). Not surprisingly, in most cases it was the male who suggested it and enjoyed the act more. I'm not sure when it became mainstream in the US.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

ficsci said:


> Maybe, but it would take a while to convince me, perhaps after normal sex gets a bit boring.
> 
> Btw I don't understand the obsession with anal sex in western porn. It's as if the porn-watching western society is stuck on anal fixation. Freud please help us.


Many different routs can lead to Rome, but, one aspect that I can see, other than merely the taboo factor, is the power factor. Anal can be a pain in the ass. It requires a deep amount of trust, which can facilitate a deeper level of intimacy. That's likely not the facination, though, that drives it within the porn industry. Within it, I see more of the degrading aspect, a power dynamic. 

"I am taking pleasure without giving you an equal amount in return, ect, ect."

There is a lot of seeming degradation going on in porn to foster the impression that the dude has more power than the dudette. Slapping, choking, spitting, felching,... lots of acts with degrading symbolism. Pretty sure someone could make a huge list if they put their mind to it and find that women who are in a porn scene where they are perceived as top are rare. And I'd wager that an equality in porn is even rarer, still.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

If it ever hurts, you are doing it wrong, stop and go research how to do it right.


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

This t-shirt reminds me of this thread!

Tshirthell.com, ftw!


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Absolutely not.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

I won't say that I'm open or closed to the idea because frankly I don't know.

I suppose I'd have to try it with an equally curious partner, but I doubt I'd bring it up.

I'm not sure I can imagine myself enjoying something that that. In the mean time... "Eww!"


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

It's ok.

. . . as long as it's not my ass being penetrated.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Anal sex?
No.

Anal playing?
_...Perhaps...._


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

Part of me says 'hello no' but another part of me says 'YES'

because it's stereotypically linked with pain and seems to have a degrading aura around it. I'm kinda into humiliation.

It could also be a good punishment. I'm kinda into that too.

...I lol in my head when I read my post. I have no clue why.


----------



## Anythingisfine (Aug 16, 2011)

Ew. No thanks. I'd rather not have the possibility of poop getting on someone be a part of my sex life. Gross.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

Receiving? I'd like to try it.

Giving? I'm not so into that...

@Olena I dig the humiliation thing, I also like being humiliated.


----------



## WoodeyJ (Aug 20, 2011)

Aveira said:


> Ew. No thanks. I'd rather not have the possibility of poop getting on someone be a part of my sex life. Gross.


Well, there are condoms. You can also flush yourself out a bit first if you're particularly squeamish. Even without using either of these, this alarming side effect has never been something I've experienced.


----------



## Anythingisfine (Aug 16, 2011)

tinfoil hatter said:


> Well, there are condoms. You can also flush yourself out a bit first if you're particularly squeamish. Even without using either of these, this alarming side effect has never been something I've experienced.


Flush myself out? That sounds even more uncomfortable. I know that there are condoms but the knowledge that it could happen, and poop could be involved just doesn't sound desirable to me. :tongue:


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

anal is just a inferior bodily orifice compared to the vagina in my opinion.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Hardstyler said:


> anal is just a inferior bodily orifice compared to the vagina in my opinion.


Noting that this isn't necessarily about females.

Not necessarily SFW


----------



## ItsEvan (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh great. Now I'm thinking of men who purposely go to the doctor's to get off, not to be examined.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

ItsEvan said:


> I'm thinking of men who purposely go to the doctor's to get off, not to be examined.


What ever floats your boat...


----------



## ItsEvan (Aug 4, 2011)

Ha. A deadpan snarker.

I believe it more akin to the sinking of the Titanic by an iceberg, rather than making it buoyant in water.


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

TheLuckyOne said:


> I dig the humiliation thing, I also like being humiliated.


It's such a turn on!

Taking it up the ass combined with degrading dirty talk would be out of this world.

Excuse me for throwing my fantasies all over this thread.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Aveira



> Flush myself out? That sounds even more uncomfortable.


I've had anal without douching and just washing very thoroughly and fortunately never had an anal accident, still it can happen though and I'd rather it not. Plus I like a good rimming whenever possible _(it's an amazing feeling -- it'll totally rock your world)_, and for that it's generally best to keep everything really clean. Don't want to leave a bad taste in your partner's mouth now do you?


@Hokahey



> Anal is all about relaxing the anus muscles....


That's right. The pleasure is so much more intense when you are completely relaxed and comfortable.


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

@RobynC

What does that have to do with me?  I don't see the point in your post being aimed at me. It's different for everyone, and my post was my opinion and personal taste. Of course not everyone is going to like degradation or humiliation, but it's what I like and that aura of control is what will make it feel good for me.

I like anal for my reasons, and you like it for yours. *shrugs* No need for comparisons.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Olena

I decided to delete my response to you as I felt it wasn't necessary. Sorry...


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

RobynC said:


> I've had anal without douching and just washing very thoroughly and fortunately never had an anal accident, still it can happen though and I'd rather it not. Plus I like a good rimming whenever possible _(it's an amazing feeling -- it'll totally rock your world)_, and for that it's generally best to keep everything really clean. Don't want to leave a bad taste in your partner's mouth now do you?


I'd say it's more about killing as much _bacteria _that normally "looms" in that area as possible, and yeah the taste/smell is a factor too. 



"Plus I like a good rimming whenever possible" - :shocked: lol.....woot.

The more I revisit this thread the more I kind of get excited about this idea, *at least trying it*

@Oleana 

Do you find the act of anal to be degrading and humiliating even though you enjoy it? Might start a thread about this actually.


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

@RobynC

Uh, I hope I didn't sound like I was attacking you or anything, I just got kind of confused. ^^; 

@Hokahey

I like the degradation and humiliation aspect of it. I think that's what makes it appealing to me. I'm into that kind of stuff hahaha. If anal didn't have the ability to be those things, I think I might not have much of a high interest in it.

Some women find it not that different to vaginal sex, just longer preparation and precautions.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Hokahey



> I'd say it's more about killing as much _bacteria _that normally "looms" in that area as possible


Agreed, but generally the taste and smell is the product of the bacteria being produced in that area.



> "Plus I like a good rimming whenever possible" - :shocked: lol.....woot.


I suppose it's kind of kinky, but it can be an incredibly good feeling for both men and women. I mean if you had a pussy and an ass and they both made you feel wickedly good when they were orally stimulated, wouldn't you want both of them to be tongued and sucked on a bit?


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Olena said:


> I like the degradation and humiliation aspect of it. I think that's what makes it appealing to me. I'm into that kind of stuff hahaha. If anal didn't have the ability to be those things, I think I might not have much of a high interest in it.
> 
> Some women find it not that different to vaginal sex, just longer preparation and precautions.


I actually made a thread to define this more. 



RobynC said:


> @Hokahey
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, but generally the taste and smell is the product of the bacteria being produced in that area.


True. 



> I suppose it's kind of kinky, but it can be an incredibly good feeling for both men and women. I mean if you had a pussy and an ass and they both made you feel wickedly good when they were orally stimulated, wouldn't you want both of them to be tongued and sucked on a bit?


Well yes, having "ANY" area that feels good when orally stimulated would definitely make me want my partner to explore those areas. 

Of course in a female's case who likes it you can easily switch back and forth between them.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> I
> Of course in a female's case who likes it you can easily switch back and forth between them.


Wouldn't switching back and forth transfer bacteria between them?
What's fine for one area may not be for the other.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

twoofthree said:


> Wouldn't switching back and forth transfer bacteria between them?
> What's fine for one area may not be for the other.


Yeah, definitely possible. Something to keep in mind, and "clean".


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Eerie said:


> Pain when it comes to anal sex depends on these factors to me
> 
> 1) Not enough lube
> 2) Not an preparation (fingering and such)
> ...


Exactly. I would agree with this 100%. Also keep in mind, you can't just go straight for the ass. The asshole must be prepared pre-hand. Maybe you might try some foreplay beforehand. Also, you may try slowly inserting your finger in her ass to slowly "warm-up" the asshole. Plus, you want to make sure and go nice and slow at first. The hardest part for her to take in is the head. Plus, you have to make sure and use a really good lube. Then, once the cock is in, ITS ON!


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Hokahey



> Of course in a female's case who likes it you can easily switch back and forth between them.


Unwise


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

The Great One said:


> Exactly. I would agree with this 100%. Also keep in mind, you can't just go straight for the ass. The asshole must be prepared pre-hand. Maybe you might try some foreplay beforehand. Also, you may try slowly inserting your finger in her ass to slowly "warm-up" the asshole. Plus, you want to make sure and go nice and slow at first. The hardest part for her to take in is the head. Plus, you have to make sure and use a really good lube. Then, once the cock is in, ITS ON!


Have you tried this on your own ass?


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

RobynC said:


> @Hokahey
> 
> 
> 
> Unwise


I could just wash my mouth out with soap, lmao...


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

twoofthree said:


> Have you tried this on your own ass?


God no! What would possibly make you think that I have?


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

Whoever came up with this idea, just ewwww, definitely not for me, butthole is for pooping, and nothing more, why would you ignore the vagina that was built for this kind of stuff when it is right next to it?


----------



## Autumn Raven (Jun 28, 2011)

If there were a "Maybe if I were drunk enough" option, that would be my pick.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, idk. It's another hole that I can stick my dick in, which is fine by me. Nothing special about it for me; if she wants to do it I'm more than okay with it (usually to my knowledge anal has a tendency to correlate with a domination/submission play


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

It hurts more than is pleasurable, according to most. Not my thing, really. There's another spot that works just as well.


----------



## JigglyJello (Apr 19, 2012)

Ow... nope, nope, nope. :frustrating:


----------



## dann (Feb 11, 2012)

I like the idea of it more than anything else


----------



## Portal (Jan 3, 2012)

That's where shit lives why would you want to get your junk sticky with her smelly shit? o0


----------



## Mountainshepherd (Feb 23, 2012)

It occurs to me this thread would be funnier if the title was,

Anal Yay! or anal NOOOOOOO!


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Definite yay.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

I think I'd be too afraid of hurting my lady friend to enjoy it. :shocked:


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Nahhhhhhh.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

MyName said:


> I think I'd be too afraid of hurting my lady friend to enjoy it. :shocked:


Then theoretically, you're doing it wrong. Believe me, if you're doing it right, you'll have ample reassurance that you're not hurting her. :laughing:


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

knittigan said:


> Then theoretically, you're doing it wrong. Believe me, if you're doing it right, you'll have ample reassurance that you're not hurting her. :laughing:


For some of us, there is no right way to do it. It's all wrong.


----------



## hackm (Apr 19, 2012)

If she loves it, sure.

Certainly, everyone should try it once. But if a guy wants his girlfriend to do anal on a regular basis, then he might as well just be with guys. Women already have two hands, two feet, mouth and vagina. Isn't that enough for the creative male to have some fun?


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

knittigan said:


> Then theoretically, you're doing it wrong. Believe me, if you're doing it right, you'll have ample reassurance that you're not hurting her. :laughing:


I like you.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> For some of us, there is no right way to do it. It's all wrong.


Oh, absolutely. I know that not everybody likes it, I just mean that it's silly to go into it expecting it to hurt no matter what, because it doesn't *have* to if you go slow, use lots of lube, relax, etc.


----------



## bunnyfun (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't have a problem having anal with my gf or having her do me. and always with lots of lube both ways.


----------



## bunnyfun (Jan 24, 2014)

You are so right, giving or taking, on anal is a great pleasure, my gf likes to get her strap-on working too. so it is always bunches of fun....yep yep yep.


----------



## bunnyfun (Jan 24, 2014)

good job, I like it giving or taking, best of both, my gf gets her strap-on and does me in the butt..real intense. thanks for posting


----------



## UpstreamSalmon (Jan 8, 2014)

This probably goes in the "confessions" thread, but what the hell.

Never tried it. I would try providing if requested.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

It's okay once in a while to change things up.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Never tried it, would try it passively though ;x (only in a relationship though lol)


----------



## Trilaque (Jan 28, 2014)

I mean, I'm open to it, but my fiancee is a small lady and I dunno if she's the pegging type. _shrug_


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm not interested in giving anal stimulation, but if she really loves it then I would give it to her. 

Recieving on the other hand... yes I suppose that could be very nice since our G-spot is accessed through our anal.


----------

